# ODNR Xmas tree mapLooks like they're puuting n the trees -



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Looks like they're putting n the trees -






Interactive Ohio Lake Fishing Map


Locate Ohio lakes, fishing information, and more using this up-to-date interactive map.




ohiodnr.gov


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Doesn't really matter they put them in the worse places and have seen more than half of what they put out floating away. Very haphazard operation


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

set-the-drag said:


> Doesn't really matter they put them in the worse places and have seen more than half of what they put out floating away. Very haphazard operation


couldn't have said it better


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

The ones they put out on Berlin a few years back ended up being in 4 foot of water. Couldn't fish them at all. What a waste. Seems someone should have known better ??? Better to have them a little too deep than too shallow I would think.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Any idea if they are putting any in Milton ?


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

dang... quite a bit of hate for them attempting to do something good for us. for what its worth i ve had some luck on some of the state dropped trees. hope they continue to do things to improve fishing for us.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

RMK said:


> dang... quite a bit of hate for them attempting to do something good for us. for what its worth i ve had some luck on some of the state dropped trees. hope they continue to do things to improve fishing for us.


My personal best crappie came out of some state dropped trees. I’m totally glad they are at lest doing something. 

But I totally understand what STD is saying about his experience as well. I can take you to lots of poorly place trees. Some exposed all winter due to draw down. 

They ought to be collecting hardwood branches instead of looking for an easy way to quickly dispose of some Christmas trees that are rotted gone in :3-5 years. Then all we gots is cinderblock fields . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I remember seeing a video on YouTube of the ODNR and PAFish dropping wood structures they made. I remember finding them and losing a lot of good Rapala jigging raps on them.

This was on Pymatuning


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

I think they could have problems placing trees where they would like to at times because of access and lake or ice conditions.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

I both love and hate these trees
Lost bunches of lures etc in them
You would think Christmas trees are flimsy etc and the branches will break
Nope
Also have caught nice slabs on the deeper sides of these piles


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I saw them put in at West Branch and it was done by foot and 4 wheeler. I have mentioned in the past that most piles are useless because of the depth they chose. I appreciate they're work and understand the limits of transporting and installing them. If DNR asked for our help in placing these trees, I know most of us would be happy to show up with a boat.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

There's a bunch starting to stack up at the North Pool ramp at Caesars. Surprisingly, the docks are still in at North Pool. Maybe they know something we don't, like the lake won't freeze this year. Usually, those are the first ones pulled.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

At Berlin they got to put them in the channels if not they are exposed in the draw downs! West branch they put them in at the gravel ramp on Knapp rd a joke ! I am trying to get a hold of Matt wolf of the dnr! They do not want the public to help probably cause law of suits! Lability ! Bottom line at the branch and Berlin it’s been a waste of time! Those lakes need deeper structure not shallow wood they have enough!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe they don’t want know it alls showing up, whining about how they’re doing it all wrong.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

If u fish they want feed back from your experiences on those spots!!! They don’t have the man power but I think Matt said they had a boat or pontoon to drop trees off into water! Pontoon that is wide open would be the deal!! Look putting structure in sometimes is trail and error on results! Seen it with my structure deployments!!!


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

bobberbucket said:


> But I totally understand what STD is saying about his experience as well. I can take you to lots of poorly place trees. Some exposed all winter due to draw down.


lol. I enjoy his posts and think he's very local but never noticed that "set-the-drag" is now " STD" LOL. Back to revelant topic.


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah I was at Nimisila today fishing...Seen couple different piles there at the ramp, wondered where they put them in at.


----------



## jjmar (Sep 19, 2014)

Remember they aren’t putting the trees out for you in the depth of water you want to fish and hold crappie for just the specific days you want to fish.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

jjmar said:


> Remember they aren’t putting the trees out for you in the depth of water you want to fish and hold crappie for just the specific days you want to fish.


No comment😳


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

What am I missing here? I clicked on a vast majority of those dots and the only new ones I saw were two at WB by Knapp Road. Everything else is old.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I guess next year when they dump the pile i might just have to help out and disperse some trees for them. Ill make everyone happy especially me!! 😉


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

You would think the DNR would know where to put structure. On the edge of creek channels, near deep water. Makes no sense to put the trees shallow when they will be dry 6 months out of the year.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Although I like to complain about where DNR puts the trees, I give them a lot of credit. Keep in mind that the structure placement is just one small part of their duties. Also, it's a labor intensive activity and proper placement is also dependent on the weather, lake conditions and elevation, ice, or lack of same, and a myriad of other issues. I am thrilled that they are doing what they do. 

I would like to see them reach out and ask for some volunteers to give them a hand. Although with the concern over injuries and lawsuits, I can see why they don't.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Remember, when they put those trees in less than 6 ft of water its prime spawning habitat for crappies.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

go out at night and place your own structure and cover. problem solved. way easier than arguing about how others who are ACTUALLY doing the job aren't doing it to you specifications. You guys must all work for a road crew and have a shovel to lean on while someone else is doing the work.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

DHower08 said:


> Remember, when they put those trees in less than 6 ft of water its prime spawning habitat for crappies.


At Berlin and west branch there is enough shore line wood! Have u every been there! Christmas trees are not that good shallow either! Hard woods with branches yes and some soft wood maples are but they don’t last as long! Johnboy your real good ! 😂


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> At Berlin and west branch there is enough shore line wood! Have u every been there! Christmas trees are not that good shallow either! Hard woods with branches yes and some soft wood maples are but they don’t last as long! Johnboy your real good ! 😂


I have not been to those lakes. I mainly fish the marina bay at mosquito. are those lakes any good?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Deep wood needed at the branch and Berlin period !!!! I hope people find my structure !!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> I have not been to those lakes. I mainly fish the marina bay at mosquito. are those lakes any good?


Well never heard of the marina bay is that behind the causeway bait shop!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> Well never heard of the marina bay is that behind the causeway bait shop!!


Yes, I think so.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> At Berlin and west branch there is enough shore line wood! Have u every been there! Christmas trees are not that good shallow either! Hard woods with branches yes and some soft wood maples are but they don’t last as long! Johnboy your real good ! 😂


Been to both lakes multiple times. A big difference with the Christmas trees is they create vertical cover not horizontal like trees that have blown over. At both lakes theirs PLENTY of offshore cover, trees, stumps, rocks etc...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

There was picture in the newspaper of the trees they put in at Berlin. All on shallow, bare areas exposed by the draw down. At least that's what the pic was.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

buckeyebowman said:


> There was picture in the newspaper of the trees they put in at Berlin. All on shallow, bare areas exposed by the draw down. At least that's what the pic was.


Yes your right


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> go out at night and place your own structure and cover. problem solved. way easier than arguing about how others who are ACTUALLY doing the job aren't doing it to you specifications. You guys must all work for a road crew and have a shovel to lean on while someone else is doing the work.




Some of these guys are amazing. State goes out and gathers tree, puts em in a lake and you don't like where they put em. Same guys if you gave em a $100.00 dollar bill would bitch because it wasn't five twenties....


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Look the branch and Berlin are stinking 8ft low for 5 months they don’t last as long and big fish cant hide in those branches !!! Oaks and hard woods period better! If u don’t get that well I can’t help read up more and fish more!! We need educational classes before u should get a fishing license! U can’t teach some people!


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Break open your wallet and help out. Maybe get a job with the ODNR and teach them something. 
As under staffed as they are in the last two years, your lucky thier doing anything.


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

I think the trees are put in for spawning in the spring when the lakes are generally at there highest. Those trees will be in 3-6' of water where the crappie spawn. They get them for free aspeople are trying to dispose of them ,solving two problems.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

After reading this thread it definitely shows the tell tale signs of mid January fishing withdrawal 😂


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Whitefin said:


> I think the trees are put in for spawning in the spring when the lakes are generally at there highest. Those trees will be in 3-6' of water where the crappie spawn. They get them for free aspeople are trying to dispose of them ,solving two problems.


Yes we have no money not enough workers should I get to thst issue too! I


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

If u don’t think we have enough shallow wood there is no helping!! Fish all the wood!! Hell there a lot of people on here that would want to get rid of all l the wood and weeds out cause I loose to much tackle ! Read up and fish more that’s all am saying!!


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

just because they put wood in a lake and it's out of water in the winter and you can't jump on it like the first day of trout, doesn't mean it will not be of use in the spring when water is up, structure isn't always put in for people to fish over year round, just my 2 cents


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> Look the branch and Berlin are stinking 8ft low for 5 months they don’t last as long and big fish cant hide in those branches !!! Oaks and hard woods period better! If u don’t get that well I can’t help read up more and fish more!! We need educational classes before u should get a fishing license! U can’t teach some people!



Speaking of needing educational classes....


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Hatchetman said:


> Speaking of needing educational classes....


My thoughts exactly man! That made my day! LOL.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

It’s called fast writing and yes I got a 2 year degree in fish and wildlife management! ! I don’t proofread to much sorry just get your facts straight!! Who dat


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry fish Ed . Classes !! I abbreviate a lot ! If u guys are so smart it should be simple


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

brad crappie said:


> Sorry fish Ed . Classes !! I abbreviate a lot ! If u guys are so smart it should be simple


Play nice guys before you get time out in the ‘Wood Shed’, full of pine n hardwoods.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Forgot to mention the trees they usually put deeper have been productive and I have told Matt wolf!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> Look the branch and Berlin are stinking 8ft low for 5 months they don’t last as long and big fish cant hide in those branches !!! Oaks and hard woods period better! If u don’t get that well I can’t help read up more and fish more!! We need educational classes before u should get a fishing license! U can’t teach some people!


One of the essential roles the christmas trees provide over large hardwood branches is that they are dense enough to provide shelter for fry. the trees are strategically placed to provide shelter for young of the year fry to allow for adequate growth as water levels are lowered. Once a fish reaches 1-2in, the odds of survival increase dramatically. The trees do hold some bigger fish, but generally, that is in year 2-5 of them being in the water as the smaller branches decompose, the trees form a less dense, but more suitable habitat for larger fish.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> One of the essential roles the christmas trees provide over large hardwood branches is that they are dense enough to provide shelter for fry. the trees are strategically placed to provide shelter for young of the year fry to allow for adequate growth as water levels are lowered. Once a fish reaches 1-2in, the odds of survival increase dramatically. The trees do hold some bigger fish, but generally, that is in year 2-5 of them being in the water as the smaller branches decompose, the trees form a less dense, but more suitable habitat for larger fish.


I know all of that Johnboy those trees would still be better served out on the drops at the lakes they drop so much! U said the little guys when they drop the lake levels that low the little ones have it rough! I know u get what’s going on but Mine experience and other buddies experience on the trees in such shallower water we have come up with hypothesis of all the work that is done the reward is very minimal! 👍 that’s why matt wolf wants feed back


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> I know all of that Johnboy those trees would still be better served out on the drops at the lakes they drop so much! U said the little guys when they drop the lake levels that low the little ones have it rough! I know u get what’s going on but Mine experience and other buddies experience on the trees in such shallower water we have come up with hypothesis of all the work that is done the reward is very minimal! 👍 that’s why matt wolf wants feed back


I'm calling him and telling him that he is doing a great job...


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

John Boat said:


> Play nice guys before you get time out in the ‘Wood Shed’, full of pine n hardwoods.



Ya, your right, no sense in having a battle of wits with a defenseless man....


----------

